# 8. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf



## Klaus Goerg (6. September 2011)

hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

am 03.10.2011 veranstalten wir unsere 8. Rww-Trophy. Wie in den Vorjahren gibt es geführte Touren durch die schönsten Ecken im rheinischen Westerwald. Weiteres unter www.mtb-rengsdorf.de
 Damit wir besser planen können bitte auf der Hp-Seite Kontakt vorab anmelden.
 Startort ist die Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf. Gestartet wird um 10,00 Uhr, bitte bis 9,45 Uhr vor Ort sein. Kostenbeitrag für Teilnahme und Verpflegung auf der Strecke beträgt 5,00 .
 Waschplatz für Bikes und Duschen für Teilnehmerinnen/Teilnehmer sind vorhanden.
 Nach der Veranstaltung gemütliches Beisammensein in der Tennisterrasse.

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus 

__________________


----------



## T-Brex (6. September 2011)

da simma doch wie imma wieder dabbay10 Gemsen min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (19. September 2011)

dabbay


----------



## Klaus Goerg (26. September 2011)

Hallo alle, 

bitte gebt Bescheid ob ihr teilnehmt oder nicht? Wir müssen diese Woche die Verpflegung besorgen und brauchen einen Überblick über die Anzahl der Teilnehmer/innen.

Danke und Grüße

Klaus

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=095150&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## Der_Graue (1. Oktober 2011)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> bitte gebt Bescheid ob ihr teilnehmt oder nicht? Wir müssen diese Woche die Verpflegung besorgen und brauchen einen Überblick über die Anzahl der Teilnehmer/innen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

wo genau wird abgefahren? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Benötige genaue Adresse fürs Navi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Blacklupo


----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. Oktober 2011)

Start ist an der Tennisterrasse, Auf der Luft in 56579 Rengsdorf

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. Oktober 2011)

Da im Bereich der Tennisplätze die Parkplätze sehr begrenzt sind bitte den Waldfestplatz in Rengsdorf als Parkplatz nutzen! Dieser liegt ca. 100m von der Tennisterrasse entfernt. Anfahrt über Bayerstraße, dann Ausschilderung Grillhütte. Von dort aus ist die Startwiese schon zu sehen. Danke!

Klaus


----------



## gigabike_de (2. Oktober 2011)

So dann kommt noch eine Gemse aus Mayen mit Gast 

Gruß DarkHorse


----------

